# ATI driver or Omega driver?



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 19, 2006)

Which one do you think is better to use, ATI driver or Omega driver?  Especially when use with ATITool.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Scheich (Aug 19, 2006)

Theres no difference between the drivers, except that you dont need to install ms net software, which takes additional memory.


----------



## Riker (Aug 19, 2006)

Omega gives you xtra resolutions and some other stuff.Use DNA drivers their far better then the omega or the original ati 1s.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 19, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> Which one do you think is better to use, ATI driver or Omega driver?  Especially when use with ATITool.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...



Right now I'm in the process of making a super massive driver roundup for:
Ati 6.8
Ati 6.7
Ati 6.5
Omega 6.7
Omega 6.5
Omega 6.3
DNA 4.6.6
DNA 4.5.6

Right now for what I have done, you'll want the omega 6.7's as they are noticably better than the ATi ones for visual quality.

(I haven't made it to the DNA drivers yet)


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks all.

I will read and study first before use Omega or DNA driver.  But looks like DNA driver is better since DNA driver don't come with their own control panel.

People, any comment(s) on ATI tray control panel that come with Omega driver?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 20, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I will read and study first before use Omega or DNA driver.  But looks like DNA driver is better since DNA driver don't come with their own control panel.
> 
> ...



I would definatly suggest DNA or Omega over the stock Ati's.

DNA uses a modified classic control panel, Ati tray tools works pretty well too with Omegas.

Either are very close in performance at the moment.


----------

